# Why are people down on Glock?



## mike johnson (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new here and working on researching what my first hand gun should be. I was reading about the different brands and the Glock looks like it's a great gun for the money.

The strangest thing is when I mention it to handgun owners they downplay it and tell me to look at something like a Sig, Beretta, or an HK. Even when I google it and start reading about it all I can find is positive and great reviews, but once in a while I read about people saying "Anything but a Glock" 

Could someone explain this, I don't understand how a gun with such great reviews gets downplayed. Is it because they are so popular and people just want to be different???

Any help would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

I can only speak for myself when I say this because everyone is different and has their own opinions. I personally have never liked Glocks because they look like something my kids built with their Lego's. For me, shooting a gun is like hitting a golf ball. You know, when a golfer tells you that he likes the look of the club head as it lies behind the ball, it's an image thing. The more comfortable I am with the look, the better I shoot. This being said, I shot a couple of Glocks last month and really enjoyed them all. From what I understand Glocks are some of the most reliable handguns out there, and by far the most bang for the buck when you consider all the accessories you can purchase through the aftermarket suppliers. Needless to say, I'm now in the market for a Glock 17 that I plan on converting to IPDA/USPSA style race gun.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

There are many great handguns on the market but when the SHTF, I trust my life and the life of my family to a Glock above all others.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Glock makes a very good weapon. What you will find is rather rabid Fans or the haters in many cases. There are many here just like other gun forums that will rather love them or hate them for a myriad of reasons.

Bottom line is the weapons are in the hands of millions of people and you don't hear near enough bad press on them to really give it much thought. I personally am not a Glock fan. But it has nothing to do with the weapons reliability. I just like a weapon with an external hammer. If I could have only one handgun it would be a Sig Sauer over a Glock., I just believe they are better built. But Glock is a fine weapon.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the honesty!

It's hard for a newbie to handguns to separate fact from fiction and I wanted to make sure it wasn't something with the manufacturing of the gun. Being new and all I have to depend on advice from people like yourselves that have the expereience I lack. 

I'm still looking and learning and have a ways to go. I'm checking out each gun, reading and researching each model before moving on to the next. My goal is to go to a range and try a couple models to see what I like. Based on reading alone it appears the Glock is a great quality gun.......it sure does have a boxy look though.

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

There is a reason why the 40 cal. Glock 22 is carried by many law enforcement agencies. That being said, it does not make it a better made/designed gun than a Sig , Beretta, H&K, etc., etc. You just have to decide on your preference just like everyone else. My next purchase will be a Glock in 9mm, probably the 17. I keep reading about the "next generation" coming out next year so I'm waiting to see what thats all about. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Gocks are great in terms of reliability, and are also some of the most affordably guns on the market. But for alot of us, that's where it ends. To me a glock looks like a plastic brick with a handle. I love handguns... and therefore I like a gun to be more than about hearing a bang when I pull the trigger.

To me, a handgun is something that should be a joy to hold, and admire, carry and shoot. My 1911s have a way better trigger, are more acurate, and every bit as reliable as any other gun, including a glock.

If you want a 'take it to war' gun... with 'to Hell and back' reliability, go for a Sig!


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been reading this forum for a couple days and have come to the conclusion it's about one thing, feel. Everything I read tells me that almost all the guns are great and comes down to personal preferance.

I have a bunch of rifles and when it comes to shooting it seems like I always end up grabbing my old Marlin 30-30. Not sure why really, I guess it just feels right and I can shoot great with it. All my rifles are dead on accurate and they are all good quality. Winchester needs no introduction and is by all measure a great lever action but like I said, I always grab my old Marlin........

I can't wait to get to a range and try a few on. I also have some buddies with pistols and am looking forward to shooting those as well. If it feels good in the hand and feels good to shoot that should be a good indicator. At least that's what i'm thinking. 

I can easily understand why people own a bunch of different pistols!:mrgreen:

Mike


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

mike johnson said:


> I've been reading this forum for a couple days and have come to the conclusion it's about one thing, feel. Everything I read tells me that almost all the guns are great and comes down to personal preferance.
> 
> I have a bunch of rifles and when it comes to shooting it seems like I always end up grabbing my old Marlin 30-30. Not sure why really, I guess it just feels right and I can shoot great with it. All my rifles are dead on accurate and they are all good quality. Winchester needs no introduction and is by all measure a great lever action but like I said, I always grab my old Marlin........
> 
> ...


Exactly right Mike personal choice - how the weapon feels to YOU. I have the Glock 23 my first gun. It's a great gun, lightweight and truly reliable no matter the conditions. My son used one in Afghanistan and has a G23 at home.

Now that being said I do prefer the Sig for carry and for range time. Still a reliable waepon I just prefer the feel of the Sig. The Glock is a little fatter at the grip then the Sig. Either is a great gun and I shoot all 3.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

"personal choice - how the weapon feels to YOU"

Right on - everybody has an opinion and usually it's right (for them).

Your on the right path - read / study all you can, but go shoot them to really decide.

They do shoot differently.

Good luck and let us know what you chose.

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I use to be one of those people that would tell you anything but a Glock.

Why? Be cause of the rabid Glockophants. Glock fans that put the Glock on a pedestal and worship it. They shall put no gun before their Glock, it is sacred. 

All pistols have their place. Just about any pistol is better suited for a particular job for a particular reason. Even the old faithful revolver is better suited for some jobs over a semi.

But to the Glockophant NOTHING is better than a Glock for ANY reason. And sorry for them, that just aint true.

The rabid following and the rabid put down of other guns/brands by Glock goons really turned me away from Glocks. Some years back I was offered the opportunity to shoot a G17C, not wanting to be rude I fired the 1 mag offered and was quite surprised at how nice the gun was, I figured the very low felt recoil had to be because of the compensated barrel.
This year I bought my own G17, not a compensated model, and was pleasantly surprised when it fired as accurately as the first and had nearly as little felt recoil as the compensated. At least to me it felt that way. I am happy with my purchase and currently recommend Glocks along with the other pistols I have experience with to others who ask.

Would I recommend it above some other brands? Yes. Would I recommend it above all other brands? No. Personal preference currently puts the 1911 design in my favourite position. I am saving for my next favourite pistol. The Para 18-9 the old gold proven design of the 1911 that shoots 9mm. has a 18+1 capacity.
I love to shoot hand guns but above all I love to shoot 1911s, there is just something (for me) about the way they work. Unfortunately 45acp is friggen hi at more than 21.00 a box of 50 for cheap ammo and 9mm for most brands still just under 10.00 for 50 rounds I have to go where my wallet goes.

As for the Glock, they are fine guns. The next Generation of Glocks is being released in January. They are making some changes to the gun to make it more appealing to law enforcement and military, I like what I have read and am considering the 4thGen G19 as the replacement of my current CCW which is a Beretta Cheetah 380.
The 19 would probably not give more rounds in the mag, but it would be a step up in caliber and is a poly frame so it would be lighter to carry, and I would be one step closer to standardising my guns around the 9mm. 

Hope you find what you like, let us know what you decide and if you can, after you have shot it several times, give us a range report with pictures. Posts are always better with pictures.


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

i've owned a ruger p95 & a glock 17L. the glock is by far my favorite.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the fine write-up Freedom! It might take a little time to decide but when I do I will write about my experience and post pictures, and i'm excited to do that. 

Mike


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

If you want something pretty, there are better looking guns than Glock. If you want a simple design made with quality materials and legendary reliability, consider Glock. Of course if it doesn't feel right in your hand find something that does. I love my G19. Simple, reliable, effective. Good luck in your search.:smt023


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I don't think that anyone can really say much negative about glock. They make a reliable gun, and thousands and thousands of people like them. To me, its all about 2 things:
The first, and most important, it feels like a brick with a peg handle on it. It is very uncomfortable to me, so I will never own one. Others do not feel the same way, and that's fine.
The second, they are just plain FUGLEY! I'm sorry but those things fell out of the ugly tree and landed in lake ugly...

Having said that, there are plenty of people who think that my Beretta Px4 storm is ugly as hell. I happen to think that it is beautiful.:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I was completely indifferent to Glocks for years because I didn't like the idea of a plastic gun and the grip angle looked all wrong to me. I have since accepted that there are some very good plastic guns out there, and even own a couple, though they aren't Glocks.

I finally shot a couple of Glocks a while back, a G17 and a G34, and discovered that the grip angle had no effect whatsoever on my ability to hit the target, and that they really are easy to shoot well. I like my XD45 a little bit better, still, but it's a pretty close call. 

I may even buy one, some day, probably a G30 or G36, if I ever run across a bargain.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

SMann said:


> If you want something pretty, there are better looking guns than Glock. If you want a simple design made with quality materials and legendary reliability, consider Glock. Of course if it doesn't feel right in your hand find something that does. I love my G19. Simple, reliable, effective. Good luck in your search.:smt023


Don't know. I don't think my G17 is a bad looking pistol.
Not as good looking as a XDm, or Walther P99 but it is not ugly and it is very accurate.
And a good shooting gun is the real goal aint it.
I know you like your Glock and I'm not saying anything about that. Just commenting on the looks thing.
Cheers.
By the way. I am going to be replacing my Beretta Cheetah 380 with a 9mm probably early next year, and am looking to replace it with the G19. I have never held or fired one. If you have ever fired a G17, how does it handle compared? I think the G17 is a fine gun. The Gen4 G19 might be the perfect replacement.


----------



## Hammerhead6814 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm down on Glocks because I've yet to meet a Glock-only owner IN PERSON who's a decent human being. Getting heckled at the range because I'm not shooting a Glock happens around KCMO, and from what some other Glock-haters have told me it's not an uncommon phenomenon.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hammerhead6814 said:


> I'm down on Glocks because I've yet to meet a Glock-only owner IN PERSON who's a decent human being. Getting heckled at the range because I'm not shooting a Glock happens around KCMO, and from what some other Glock-haters have told me it's not an uncommon phenomenon.


This is unfortunate, luckily I have never met a Glock owner that did me that way. I met one at the range and he was very nice. It was more because of that experience that I bought my G17. His was the G17C, compensated or ported model. Was very impressed with it. My G17 is not ported but is a very good shooter. 
I was very anti-Glock before this. And I must admit that my opinion on the gun itself has changed.

But Glockhounds continue to give Glock a very black eye. Glockophants. Glock nuts that praise the brand and feel that no other brand is of any value are all wrong in so many ways.

Sorry that you have had such crappy run ins with them but the truth is, not all Glock owners are this way. There are those that are not taken in by the Glock religion.

Please try not to group all Glock owners in to that mess of single minded tarts.
Many of us have a Glock, in addition to the many other great brands of pistols out there.

Hope you have a better day next you go to the range.

Also, if you are ever in the Saint Louis Mo area, maybe we can shoot at a TopGun or something and you will meet a Glock owner that is not like all the rest you have met.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Ya thats pretty bad dissing on someone at the range over thier weapon choices. Pretty ignorant. I have a love hate thing with Glock. I don't really like them asthetically. Not terribly bad looking but the grip angle does feel strange to me. The pointy mag release pokes this south paw in the middle finger and they are so squared off especially in the slide hence the 2x4 reference so often made. A little contouring of the slide would go a long way with me. Grip isn't exactly molded to the hand either. But, despite myself and those opinions, I can instinctively shoot the living snot out of them particularily the G19/G23 compact or mid sized models. Point, shoot and the bullets go were I want them. Strange. Quality, reliable and in my hands accurate as I am capable and I don't even like the poor things very much. My tastes and my abilities don't exactly jive apparently. Guess my point is they are a very solid choice but just may not be for everyone. Bashing on them or other options other than Glock is a head scratcher though and just goes to show that yes some people really were raised by wolves or perhaps ingested too many lead paint chips as a child. Good luck with your research and selection. It's a fun journey.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Hammerhead6814 said:


> I'm down on Glocks because I've yet to meet a Glock-only owner IN PERSON who's a decent human being. Getting heckled at the range because I'm not shooting a Glock happens around KCMO, and from what some other Glock-haters have told me it's not an uncommon phenomenon.


Well..It's true that many Glock owners are pretty rabid fans of their weapon(s) I can't remember ever getting heckled for not having a Glock but it might have happened. I usually just go about my business at a range and let my targets do the talking. Basically most opinions are like noses...Everyone has one and they all smell. I'm sure there are asses like those that are fanboys of any given brand. I did have a guy come up to me at a range with a Bryco 380 with all the pride of a custom gun owner saying "This is my Homeland Security!" I just smiled and said if it feels giid then you're halfway there.

It's all about that_ lovin' feelin_' when you pick it up. Most any major manufacturer builds a quality weapon. But if it don't have the right fee*l For You* then you can't be comfortable with it. And if you don't have that comfort and trust it's just a paperweight that can rea;;y get you hurt.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

yea its all about what feels good to u, for me it was my dads glock in the 80's when i first held that thing it was like i had found the missing piece of me, and when i turned 21 i bought my first glock a G19C then it was my G27 then my G22 then my G32 then my G23 then my G26 which i carry everyday in my vest as a backup

iv owned 1911's and walthers and sigs and i just kept going back to the glock

oh and revolvers, i love them to they just fit and point so naturally


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I think it is just like your favorite sports team.....the word FAN is a shortened from of FANATIC!!!! So with that....people either like...or don't like certain weapons. Some may have a good reason....most of them don't....they just "follow the herd." I enjoy my Glocks, and for the most part, have not had any failures with them in any way. But I am always open to trying and experimenting with other brands...and I use other brands all the time. It all boils down to what fits your hand best, what you feel comfortable carrying, the manual of arms for that weapon, and how well you can shoot with it. That covers all the angles for me.


----------



## Hammerhead6814 (Nov 30, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> This is unfortunate, luckily I have never met a Glock owner that did me that way. I met one at the range and he was very nice. It was more because of that experience that I bought my G17. His was the G17C, compensated or ported model. Was very impressed with it. My G17 is not ported but is a very good shooter.
> I was very anti-Glock before this. And I must admit that my opinion on the gun itself has changed.
> 
> But Glockhounds continue to give Glock a very black eye. Glockophants. Glock nuts that praise the brand and feel that no other brand is of any value are all wrong in so many ways.
> ...


Online I do meet decent Glock-owners like you Freedom1911. I've met enough to convince me that there is a village somewhere on earth where Glock-owners and CZ-owners, and even S&W owners can sit down together at the table of brotherhood and not argue over the last drumstick.

Hope to meet one of you in real-life someday. I'm in KCMO btw. Rarely get over to St. Louis.


----------



## Dragonsblood (Dec 6, 2009)

*Glock Cults*

As a Glock owner, I am a fan of light triggers and a gun that will go BANG when I need it to. However, I realize that there are other individuals who have other preferences. All my friends preferred the triggers on my Rugers. I bought my first gun ever, a Ruger P94 .40S&W because that was what my money could buy and I got tired of using my company's loaner pistol. Everyone in my circle loved to shoot it, but I HATED it. It was a brick, hard to conceal and find holsters for it, but soaked up recoil like a sponge. The same with my P345. I sold them both to buy my Glock and my Taurus. The Glock fits my left hand and I am deadly accurate with it. My only gripe with Glocks is that they are so blocky. I'm looking at a 1911 for my next purchase. That said, I bash almost no one on their their choice of pistols except for Hi-Point. I've heard too many stories from gun salesmen and owners of people blowing up their Hi-Points using JHP's and I actually witnessed one shattering and being totally useless after hitting the concrete.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Down in my area Glocks are fairly popular but everyone has their own opinion. Some here love the Glock, some give it it's due while others don't like them and go for other guns. Most of the PD's here use Glocks - not all of them but most.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

I love my Glock 17 more than any pistol I've ever owned. That being said, I am also crazy about many other makes of handguns. I've hardly met a gun I didn't like.


----------



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

The Glock is a reliable and accurate gun and I'll freely admit it's a worthy combat pistol. But, in my hand, it feels like I've nailed a short piece of 2x4 to a long piece of a fencepost and tried to point it. I don't buy guns just because they're reliable and accurate though, I buy them because they're accurate, reliable, fit my hand, shoot well for me, AND there ALSO has to be an element of pride of ownership and I just can't find that pride in the polymer striker fired pistols.....guess I've just owned too many Hi Powers, CZ's, stainless Smiths and good quality 1911's for that, besides being an olphart who's stuck in his ways. And I'm not looking down my nose at Glocks either.....like I said, they're competent guns, it's just that they just don't do anything for me.

As for somebody mistreating somebody else because of their like or dislike of a particular design, well, IMHO, God created idiots so us more tolerant types would have a reference point of bad behavior to stay away from. Sortof like gun czars on internet gun forums.....two peas in the same pod and we don't need either one of them. Best wishes to you guys.

JP


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

HA. Hay you old olphart. Don't like them striker fired poly guns?







WHY YOU WASKEWY WABBIT.

One of my best friends does not like poly guns. But admits he has never owned or shot one.

I like most every poly gun I see, though Kel-Tec's have done little to get me going. Their new









I think is worth at least a cursory look.

Much like you though the guns I like most are my metal guns. Due to conditions beyond my control it is difficult for me to carry the weight of a metal frame pistol for to many hours. The poly pistols are light enough when loaded to allow me to carry for many hours more before my comfort level becomes unbearable. I know the weight between metal and poly is only a mater of oz or a pound, but for me it makes a difference.
I look forward to the day that I can set enough back to get this little gem. Though, I love 1911s and








an 18+1 9mm 1911 just screams TAKE ME HOME


----------



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

I have similar issues with weight, only I chose to go with an alloy frame, which is how I wound up with a Bersa T9. I've fired a number of poly guns and the ravages of age may one day force me into one. If so, my favorites are the FN FNP and the S&W M&P. Ol' Arthur will prolly keep me in 9mm, although my S&W M4006 is still dooable for me.......just don't think I could handle a .40 very well in a lightweight gun any more however.

JP


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

FN. Don't think I have ever seen one in person. Many years ago I came close to buying a Five-N-Seven but once I heard how much a box of ammo for one was I decided on something a little bit closer to a ammo buying reality.
Nice looking guns though.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

Until recently, I swore I would never own a Glock. Their style and trigger didn't appeal to me. I've owned a 1911 for quite some time, and I love everything about it. About a week ago, my wife told me she would like a pistol for herself (possibly for ccw) after we saw an idpa match together. I tried to hide my excitement as we drove to a gun shop a few days later. She held quite a few and eventually decided she liked the Glock 36. We bought it and took it to the range the next day. It will never replace my 1911, but I have to admit, it's grown on me quite a bit. It's all business - no frills, nothing fancy. As much as I like a SA trigger, I like the glock, too. I guess I might have liked Glock more if I had given the company a chance a long time ago.


----------

